# Alternative Families Show



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

http://www.g3mag.co.uk/g3mag/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=241:alternative-families-show-for-prospective-gay-and-single-parents&catid=6:uk&Itemid=19

My donor and his partner saw this advert for an alternative families event in London, for LGBT and single parents 
L x


----------



## mintyfaglady (Aug 25, 2007)

That looks good! 

It wasn't easy to find out the cost, but it seems to be £5 a ticket, so very reasonable.


----------

